# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  [ تقديم ] "اسبانيا x ايطاليا" / نهائي "اوروبا" يعاد , و لكن هذه المرة بـ "نصف النهائي" ..

## امام اباتي

*



ضمن  بطولة كأس القارات 2013 التي سوف تقام في دولة البرازيل , سوف تقام مباراة  ضمن دور النصف نهائي  بين منتخبي [ إسبانيا  × إيطاليا ] , المباراة مثيرة  نظراً أنها ستجمع بين بطل و وصيف بطولة اليورو 2012 


المنتخب  الأسباني يمتلك عناصر قوية تصنف ضمن الأفضل بالعالم  وأما منتخب إيطاليا  يمتلك لاعبي الخبرة كـ [ بيرلو + بالوتيلي + مونتيليفو ] ’ لمن ستكون  الأفضلية ...!!؟؟؟

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*



][ إسبانيا × إيطاليا ][


المناسبة : كأس القارات 2013

اليوم : الخميس 

التاريخ و الوقت :27  يونيو 2013 - الساعه 22:00 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة

القناة الناقلة : الجزيرة الرياضية +9

المكان : دولة البرازيل






الجزيرة  الرياضية قناة رياضية عربية دولية تبث من دولة قطر ، وتعتمد الحياد  والموضوعية في الطرح والشفافية والتجرد في عرض وسماع كل الآراء مع توفير  التغطية الآنية والصادقة ، مستمدةً اسمها وفكرها من اسم الجزيرة وفكره ،  لتتكامل مع مكونات شبكة الجزيرة .


صدر  قرار إنشاء الجزيرة الرياضية من قبل رئيس مجلس إدارة قناة الجزيرة  الفضائية في اليوم الخامس من شهر أغسطس – آب – 2003 ميلادية، وبدأ البث  التجريبي في الثلاثين من نفس الشهر والسنة ، حيث اقتصر البث على مباريات  الدوري الإسباني (الليغا) يومي السبت والأحد فقط من كل أسبوع ، وكان يوم  السبت الأول من نوفمبر – تشرين الثاني – 2003 ميلادية تاريخ بداية البث  الرسمي ، وقد صادف هذا التاريخ الذكرى السابعة لانطلاقة قناة الجزيرة  الإخباري .


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*



][ ملعب بلاسيدو أديرالدو كاستيلو ][ ملعب  كاستيلاو المعروف أيضا جيغانتي دا بوا فيستا ، هو ملعب لكرة القدم افتتح  يوم 11 نوفمبر 1973 في فورتاليزا ، سيارا البرازيل ، مع سعة قصوى من 60.326  شخص. وتعود ملكية الملعب من قبل حكومة الولاية سيارا ، وتعود لنادي  سبورتينغ كلوب إيسبورتي وفورتاليزا .
وكان  يكرم الاسم الرسمي بلاسيدو أديرالدو كاستيلو ، محافظ سيارا من 12 سبتمبر  1966 إلى 15 مارس 1971 ، وبناء ملعب الحالم.ملعب كاستيلاو هو واحد من  الأماكن التي تقام فيها بطولة كأس العالم لكرة القدم 2014 ، والتي ستقام في  البرازيل.وبعد التجديد سوف يستوعب الملعب قدرة جديدة تقدر 66،700 متفرج .






منتخب  إسبانيا لكرة القدم هو ممثل إسبانيا الرسمي في رياضة كرة قدم، وتصنيفه  العالمي الأول. منتخب إسبانيا هم أبطال أوروبا الحاليين لكرة القدم بعد  تغلبهم في نهائي كأس الأمم الأوروبية لكرة القدم على منتخب ألمانيا بهدف  مقابل لا شيء، وأبطال العالم أيضا بعد تغلبهم على هولندا بهدف أندريس  إنييستا تأسس الاتحاد الإسباني لكرة القدم في العام 1904، وانضم إلى الفيفا  في العام 1913، يعتبر منتخب إسبانيا الفريق الأوروبي الوحيد الذي حقق  بطولة كأس العالم خارج قارته، أفضل عروضه كانت عام 2010 عندما حقق البطولة  في المباراة النهائية التي جمعته مع هولندا، غابت إسبانيا عن نهائيات كأس  العالم :1930، 1938، 1954، 1958، 1970، 1974 .




منتخب  إيطاليا لكرة القدم أو الأتزوري هو ممثل إيطاليا الرسمي في رياضة كرة  القدم، وتقع إدارته على عاتق الاتحاد الايطالي لكرة القدم. وهو حامل لقب  بطولة كأس العالم والتي أقيمت في ألمانيا 2006، تأهل الفريق إلى نهائيات  ألمانيا بعد تصدره مجموعته في التصفيات بفارق خمس نقاط عن اقرب منافسيه  لكنه واجه بعض الأوقات العصيبة في طريقه للنهائيات من بينها خسارته في  بداية التصفيات أمام سلوفينيا وعروضه غير المقنعة في مجموعة ضعيفة نسبيا.


شاركت  إيطاليا في جميع نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم باستثناء عامي 1930، 1958  وكانت أول مباراة دولية لإيطاليا في عام 1910 وفازت فيها على فرنسا 6 - 2  وأكبر فوز لها كان في عام 1948 على الولايات المتحدة 9 - 0، بينما كانت  اقسى خسارة عام 1924 على يد هنغاريا 1 - 7 .


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*



الاسم الكامل: فيسنتي ديل بوسكي 
تاريخ الميلاد:	23‏/12‏/1950 (العمر 62)
مكان الولادة:	سالامنكا
الجنسية:	أسبانيا
المركز:	المدرب
المنتخب الوطني:	منتخب اسباني



الاسم الكامل: تشيزاري برانديلي 
تاريخ الميلاد: 19‏/08‏/1957
مكان الولادة: البرازيل
الجنسية: ايطالي
المركز: المدرب
المنتخب : إيطاليا





[[ إيكر كاسياس vs بوفون ]]

إسبانيا  × إيطاليا 
مركز حراسة



[[ سيرجيو راموس × بازارلي  ]] 
إسبانيا × إيطاليا
مركز دفاع 





[[ إندريس إنييستا vs بيرلو  ]] 
إسبانيا × إيطاليا
خط وسط 



[[ ديفيد فيا vs بالوتيلي ]] 
إسبانيا × إيطاليا 
مركز هجوم 



][ منتخب إسبانيا ][ 



إيكر كاسياس 

جوردي ألبا .......... جيرارد بيكي ....... سيرجيو راموس .......... أربيلوا


سيرجيو بوسكيتس 

إندريس إنييستا ........... تشافي هيرنانديز 


بيدرو  ....................... فابريجاس

سولدادو


][ منتخب إيطاليا ][ 





بوفون 

دي تشيليو ...... كيليني ..... بازارلي ...... أباتي 

دي روسي ..... بيرلو ..... ماركيزيو ..... مونتيليفو 

جاكيريني 

بالويتيلي

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*صور التدريب الختامي للمنتخب الايطالي :
























































*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
لاعبو  المنتخب الإسباني يذهبون إلى الشاطئ

ويتدربون

       



















































*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب امام على التقديم المبدع الرائع جدا

*

----------


## زول هناك

*بالوتيلي خارج الشبكة اصيب وابعد نهائي 

*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*تقرير رائع ينم عن شخصية 
اعلامية فذة 
نتوقع له نجاح تام ان تقدم الى 
 الاجهزة الاعلامية 
----
بس احسن ليهو واشرف ليهو واكرم ليهو 
بيع الطعمية
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

تقرير رائع ينم عن شخصية 
اعلامية فذة 
نتوقع له نجاح تام ان تقدم الى 
 الاجهزة الاعلامية 
----
بس احسن ليهو واشرف ليهو واكرم ليهو 
بيع الطعمية




 هههههههههههههههههه

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

تقرير رائع ينم عن شخصية 
اعلامية فذة 
نتوقع له نجاح تام ان تقدم الى 
 الاجهزة الاعلامية 
----
بس احسن ليهو واشرف ليهو واكرم ليهو 
بيع الطعمية





كلامك صحي بدل كل يوم واحد يسمعك كلام ما في محلوا
مرة اعلام سالب ومرة خائض مع الخائضين ومرة صعلوك ومش عارف شنو ...........
اخير لينا الطعمية دي
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

تقرير رائع ينم عن شخصية 
اعلامية فذة 
نتوقع له نجاح تام ان تقدم الى 
 الاجهزة الاعلامية 
----
بس احسن ليهو واشرف ليهو واكرم ليهو 
بيع الطعمية









يابن ادريس مالك بتفلق و تداوي . . . الزول بعد الشكر دا كلو ترجع تقول احسن يبيع طعمية 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*20 دقيقة والنتيجة 0/0
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*إيطاليا تقدم مباراة كبيرة أمام اسبانيا
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*اسبانيا لم تظهر بالشكل المعروف والمنتخب الإيطالي يؤدي بتكتيك دفاعي رائع
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*اسبانيا في الهجوم من العمق وايطاليا بالهجمات المرتده
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*وسط الملعب يسيطر علي المباراة
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*اسبانيا تسيطر وايطاليا تضيع ثلاث فرص
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*30 دقيقة والنتيجة 0/0
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*خطأ لصالح ايطاليا
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*لازالت المتعه حاضرة بين الفريقين
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*أخطر فرص المباراة تضيع من ايطاليا داخل منطقة ال6 ياردات
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*توريس يرد علي فرصة ايطاليا ويضيع هدف مضمون لاسبانيا
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*اسبانيا تمتلك الكرة لكن دون فعالية
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*لاعبو المنتخب الايطالي يتناقلون الكرة بكل سلاسة
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*هجوم مستمر للمنتخب الايطالي وتألق لافت لكاسياس
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*فرصة خطيرة تضيع من المنتخب الاسباني
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*نهاية الشوط الأول بالتعادل السلبي
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*من الملاحظ في هذه المباراة أن المنتخب الإيطالي ظهر بشكل أكثر من مميز في أخر مباراة جمعته بالمنتخب الأسباني 
الإنضباط التكتيكي للاعبي ايطاليا حد من خطورة المنتخب الاسباني وهاجم بصورة كبيرة جدآ في هذا الشوط.
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*منتخب اسبانيا إمتلك الكرة ومنطقة الوسط ولكن دون فعالية تذكر في هذا الشوط .
خلق المنتخب الإيطالي أكثر من 6 فرص حقيقية داخل منطقه الجزاء مقابل فرصتين حقيقيتين للاسبان.
أعاب المنتخب الأسباني في هذا الشوط البطء في نقل الكرة والتحضير الكثير للاعبي الوسط.
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*هل ستصمت إيطاليا 
ام تواصل اسبانيا هذا الأداء وتفاجئ ايطاليا الجميع وتصعد للنهائي ؟
نتابع ذلك في الشوط الثاني.
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*بداية الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

يابن ادريس مالك بتفلق و تداوي . . . الزول بعد الشكر دا كلو ترجع تقول احسن يبيع طعمية 



ما اتذكرت حالة الاعلامين
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*خروج دافيد سيلفا ودخول نافاس
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*اول ركنية في المباراة للمنتخب الاسباني
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*خطأ لاسبانيا وتلعب ولكن هناك تسلل علي توريس
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*10 دقائق والنتيجة 0/0
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*تسديدة قوية لنافاس وفي أحضان بوفون
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*لازالت اسبانيا تؤدي بصورة غير مرضية
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*اسبانيا تعاني وايطاليا تفرض نفسها بقوة
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*اول بطاقه صفرا في المباراة للاعب المنتخب الإيطالي دي روسي
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*بدأت اسبانيا تتحرك بعض الشي
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*30 دقيقة والنتيجة 0/0
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*3 دقائق وقت بدل ضائع
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*كورة مقفله وبايخه 

وندمت انو ساهرت فيها كدا
                        	*

----------


## ذي يزن

*ايطاليا : Italy 

*

----------


## ذي يزن

*والله معاك الحق يا دياب
انا عارف الحاصل عشان كدا مريح بالي
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*اها الخبر شنو
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مشكووووور امام اباتي على التقرير الرائع
*

----------

